# Mardi Gras is Rockin' with CEM Products! Get in here!



## CEM Store (Feb 1, 2013)

*EVERYTHING is 15% OFF except peptides because.....

PEPTIDES ARE 35% OFF!

Click this and start saving!*​*


CEM*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 2, 2013)

*Follow us on Twitter www.twitter.com/cemproducts to find out our sales, promotions, and latest articles.*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 2, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 4, 2013)

*Follow us on Twitter www.twitter.com/cemproducts to find out our sales, promotions, and latest articles.*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 4, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 5, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 5, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/

Follow us on Twitter www.twitter.com/cemproducts to find out our sales, promotions, and latest articles.

Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 5, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> *EVERYTHING is 15% OFF except peptides because.....
> 
> PEPTIDES ARE 35% OFF!
> 
> ...





CEM Store said:


> *Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/
> 
> Follow us on Twitter www.twitter.com/cemproducts to find out our sales, promotions, and latest articles.
> 
> Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free.*


Big SAVINGS!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 6, 2013)

*Follow us on Twitter www.twitter.com/cemproducts to find out our sales, promotions, and latest articles.*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 6, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 7, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 8, 2013)

*Follow us on Twitter www.twitter.com/cemproducts to find out our sales, promotions, and latest articles.
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 8, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 10, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 11, 2013)

Today and tomorrow then it ends!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 12, 2013)

Last day! Go NOW!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 12, 2013)

Fat Tuesday


----------

